# Oregon bar Vs Stihl?



## Bone1099 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a Stihl 029 Super 18" bar (stihl) and Stihl chain.  My bar is worn out after a couple of hrs on the interweb looking at bar and chain options I am resorting to the more experienced cutters for help.  It seems the rollomatic E is the standard bar and the duromatic E is a more professional type bar.  On the other hand oregon has comparable bars so my first question: Do the Stihl and Oregon bar perform and last similarly or is one better than the other (if so why?) My second question is many of you may operate this saw is there a sweet spot combo for this saw. I dont want to go out on my own and create a kickback king or just a poorly performing saw.  Also any advice for tuning this saw? It seems a bit sluggish.  What is drilling the muffler? Does this apply to my saw or just the MS290?  I think my saw is the predecessor to the MS290. Will Drilling the muffler make it deafening loud?

By the way more pertinent info. I cut all my own firewood mostly oak and hickory and various other local hardwood.  I have been using a chainsaw regularly for about 10 years by far not an expert but consider myself experienced.  I also am not opposed to a 16" bar if I can see a significant performance difference.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 18, 2011)

16 or 18 will work fine on the farm boss. Both bars a very good as well. Want to throw down a little more coin look at the reduce weight bars as well.


----------



## southbound (Jan 18, 2011)

First off drill that muffler

You will be surprised at the new saw you end up with...

Then throw a stihl 20 inch es bar on there....

Ok so after the muffler mod it will run a 20 inch bar...  I like the ES bar due to one piece construction and the tip is replaceable.. Also the shape of the bar is wider at the til and makes plunge cutting better...

I will leave pitch up to you I have 290 wearing both .325 and .375 and don't see any difference.....


----------



## southbound (Jan 18, 2011)

O it will be louder but nothing like my hogged out 064 muffler


----------



## JustWood (Jan 18, 2011)

I think the Stihl bars are slightLEE better and that's what I've run for a long time. Oregon may have gotten better but I haven't run one in at least 10 years.
As a weekend wood warrior I doubt you'll notice the difference.


----------



## brages (Jan 18, 2011)

I would avoid the Duromatic as I believe that's the designation for a hard-nose (not sprocket) bar.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 19, 2011)

don't forget you will need to re-tune the saw ( adjust the carb) after you do the muffler mod


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

I pm'd a link to a real good how to....


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 19, 2011)

Is is true that Stihl dealers will refuse to work on a Stihl that has had a muffler mod, unless you pay them to undo the mod?


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

I have not heard that before????

My dealer works on my saws with modded mufflers.... Now they will not mod a muffler but will retune after you do..O and there is no charge to retune a carb at my dealer....


----------



## Bone1099 (Jan 19, 2011)

if you have the aptitude to perform this mod then why carry it to the dealer for anything else


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

For me it is insurance.....

I do not want to run one lean after all the work I do to them.... I will set it where I like it and have my guy check it for me....


----------



## Bone1099 (Jan 19, 2011)

how often does you change your tuning.   Be confident man it's just nuts and bolts


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

I really don't unless there is a problem....

They are made of expensive nuts and bolts and if I keep breaking the ones I have I wont have the money to get more......

I am slowly building 4 more now............


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 19, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> I pm'd a link to a real good how to....



southbound, can you PM me that link as well...     thanks


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got mail....


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> don't forget you will need to re-tune the saw ( adjust the carb) after you do the muffler mod


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 19, 2011)

I've also got a 290 I'd like to look into this mod if you can send a link my way as well.

Thanks!


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
			
		

> I've also got a 290 I'd like to look into this mod if you can send a link my way as well.
> 
> Thanks!



You have mail as well....

Need to make a thread on how to mod your muffler lol.........................


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 19, 2011)

yes you do im next.


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> yes you do im next.



pm sent


----------



## salecker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi
 Me too please.I 'd like to do some reading before i need my saws to cut wood.I'm going to start heating with wood again so time to gear up.
 Thanks Thomas


----------



## Naandme (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey southbound would you send me that link also Thanks and I have a 20" bar on my 028 with a muffler mod it runs and cuts great I don't mind the oregon bars but I have found that thier chains aren't as near as good as stihl seems that oregon must use a lower grade steel in the chains. (Probably china steel)


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Naandme said:
			
		

> Hey southbound would you send me that link also Thanks and I have a 20" bar on my 028 with a muffler mod it runs and cuts great I don't mind the oregon bars but I have found that thier chains aren't as near as good as stihl seems that oregon must use a lower grade steel in the chains. (Probably china steel)



Pm sent...


----------



## jonberens (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Southhbound,

If you are not worn out from all the typing I would like the info as well.

Thanks


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

NHJon said:
			
		

> Hey Southhbound,
> 
> If you are not worn out from all the typing I would like the info as well.
> 
> Thanks



PM sent.........


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 19, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if your not to busy or tired of it could you send it my way as well....please.


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pm sent....


----------



## Kenster (Jan 19, 2011)

Southbound, wouldn't it be easier to just post the link here?


----------



## oldspark (Jan 19, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Southbound, wouldn't it be easier to just post the link here?


+1


----------



## smokinj (Jan 19, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+100 come on southbound Start a New Thread.....Lots of 290 out there needing that extra BOOST!


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't want to break forum rules.. If it is ok to post the link I will..

If I get time tonight I my take one of min in and do a fake mod just for the pic's....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 19, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> I don't want to break forum rules.. If it is ok to post the link I will..
> 
> If I get time tonight I my take one of min in and do a fake mod just for the pic's....



Does anyone use a short pipe on these 290's?


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes I have seen it done....

But for all the extra work I don't see it worth the effort.......


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

I will do a how to but I need some pic's of a non modded muffler...  If anyone wants to help please pm me...

Thanks.............


----------



## smokinj (Jan 19, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> I will do a how to but I need some pic's of a non modded muffler...  If anyone wants to help please pm me...
> 
> Thanks.............



would not let me send it through the email


----------



## southbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks but I'm looking for up close as we tear it down...  So I can compare what I have done to one that is untouched....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 20, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> Thanks but I'm looking for up close as we tear it down...  So I can compare what I have done to one that is untouched....



lol maybe ebay do a search for 290 muff and copy that.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm all about pics, I'd help you out but both my good cameras died within the last week. All I got left is my first digicam, 1.3MP lol but can't find the one smart media card for it (and probably never be able to get another one). Camera on phone is crap... man I hate to spend money right now on a new camera.


----------



## Bone1099 (Jan 20, 2011)

OK after much research on the arborist site i have modded my saw I reccomend vieving several of the muff mod threads because after reading a couple and looking at my own muffler I decided on a bit different mod.  After looking at my own muffler i decided not to cut or drill in the rectangular depression area mainly because this is straight out from the port kinda like a straight pipe.  Since im not building a drag saw I didnt really want a drag pipe. So i settled in a bit more of a conservative mod.  Some mufflers have two oval holes and some have four or two sets of holes.  My particular muffler only had the two oval holes so i trimmed away the material between them to create a long slot.  Then measured and created another slot at the top just above the depressed area asme size as the other slot which greatly increases the overall size of the exhaust opening yet all of the exhaust gasses still pass through the baffled area inside the muffler (less noise).  After that I trimmed the opening in the cover plate to nearly double the opening size.  Then tuned the saw which required removing the limiter caps (tossed them).  Seems to run great took me about an hour to perform. Did it about an hour ago.  Tomorrow i plan to cut some wood and i will be sure to post some after mod feedback.  Way easier than i thought it would be!!


----------

